# 2nd Camping Trip



## Worewren (Jul 12, 2004)

Come on Missourians! just got back from our second camping trip, perfect weather for camping, even took the sailboat out on Saturday. Only saw one other trialer in the park and several tent campers that didn't make it past the first night.
Warren


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

West Tn chimin in here. Yep, we've already been last weekend and are plannin on goin next weekend.
Well, that is if your not counting sittin out in it in the front yard and drinking coffee listening to the radio.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You too? not yet this year but Ive been known to sit under the awning with a magazine and a beer in the yard.

Still have some snow on grass, I hear spring coming soon!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Was out for a couple of night this weekend. But then again in FL it is always in season sunny

Jared


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Haven't been out yet but have reservations at Lake Brownwood State Park weekend after next (Easter). Looking forward to it!









Mark


----------



## campnfan (Jan 30, 2005)

Worewren,

Haven't camped out yet but last night we did the next best thing. FISH FRY!!!!! Friend brought over lots and lots of crappy, YEAH!!!!!! Lots of suds consumed too. We have to wait till basketball season is over first, before we can take the rig out. MAN, how kids cramp our style!

Campnfan


----------

